# Stormy the Trickster



## Kelly (Jul 28, 2021)

I am going to teach Stormy every trick in this book!




I’ll start from the beginning of the book and work our way through. I’ll update our progress as we learn new tricks. I am in no hurry and I have no time frame on him mastering a trick. It will take as long as it takes. I started teaching him his very first trick yesterday and he absolutely loved it!

Do you have a trick horse on your hands? If so, please post pics along with any tips and tricks you might have!!

This is going to be such a fun journey!!


----------



## Taz (Jul 28, 2021)

I have two 'tips' that you probably already know but I'll mention them. I went to a clinic years ago with Tommy Turvey(I hope I got that name right). The two biggest tings he had to say were 1. Don't teach your horse anything you don't want them offering whenever they want to, you can't tell them no when you don't want it then ask for it when you do. He said this as he was walking into the ring with his young horse who had just stopped to rear. 2. If they aren't getting it brake in down into smaller steps. Looking forward to hearing about/seeing his tricks!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jul 30, 2021)

I've got that same book, plus another one. Both gathering dust, waiting for when I have time... Taz, that advice is spot on. I got to see Tommy Turvey in 2006 at the Kentucky Horse Park. He and his horses were fantastic!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 30, 2021)

Taz said:


> I have two 'tips' that you probably already know but I'll mention them. I went to a clinic years ago with Tommy Turvey(I hope I got that name right). The two biggest tings he had to say were 1. Don't teach your horse anything you don't want them offering whenever they want to, you can't tell them no when you don't want it then ask for it when you do. He said this as he was walking into the ring with his young horse who had just stopped to rear. 2. If they aren't getting it brake in down into smaller steps. Looking forward to hearing about/seeing his tricks!


A long time ago a friend of mine suggested I treach my old pony some tricks and she said you could teach him to take your hat off your head, that would be cute. And all I could picture was cleaning his feet and him snatching my hat off my head the whole time. Lol. So good advice there Taz!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 30, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> I've got that same book, plus another one. Both gathering dust, waiting for when I have time...




HAHA! Mine was gathering dust too LOL! I had to dig it out of one of my moving boxes and I finally found it. Come on Dragon Hill, dust that book off and let’s start this journey of trick training together  …. And anyone else who has the book or is willing to get the book. It’ll be fun and entertaining for sure!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 30, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> A long time ago a friend of mine suggested I treach my old pony some tricks and she said you could teach him to take your hat off your head, that would be cute. And all I could picture was cleaning his feet and him snatching my hat off my head the whole time. Lol. So good advice there Taz!



Thats funny! I’ve been teaching Stormy the first trick, which is “kiss me”. Now every time he sees me he is puckering up trying to give me a kiss lol lol


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jul 30, 2021)

One of my mares has learned to play with my coat zipper and every time I come to her stall with a coat on, she'll unzip it for me... I think she loves to hear the "zip" sound... ☺

And yes, I let her do it only on that old barn coat I don't mind repairing its zip.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Kiss me!*

The first trick in the book is: Kiss me!


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2021)

*Hug me!*

The second trick in the book is: Put your head on my shoulder! But Stormy is too short to put his head on my shoulder  so there is a modified version, which is: Hug me!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 6, 2021)

I love it and you both. I'm going to try and find a book


----------



## Kelly (Aug 6, 2021)

HersheyMint!! Get the book, get the book!! We can do it together, it’ll be fun!!


----------



## red.pinto (Aug 7, 2021)

So cute! Wish Splash's owner let me do clicker and treat training!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 7, 2021)

Kelly said:


> HersheyMint!! Get the book, get the book!! We can do it together, it’ll be fun!!


Hi Kelly,
I just ordered the book. I'll let you know when I get to start


----------



## RahRah SC (Aug 7, 2021)

I found the book on thriftbooks.com. My granddaughter and I will start these on Bubbles and Lilo as soon as the book arrives. What fun! 
Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 7, 2021)

RahRah SC said:


> I found the book on thriftbooks.com. My granddaughter and I will start these on Bubbles and Lilo as soon as the book arrives. What fun!
> Thank you for the inspiration!



Lucky you! I just checked there and they're all sold out. 

I'll look on Amazon and let y'all know if I find it. I've started classes at the local community college, so I'm making a schedule. What better time to get back to work with my little guy than now? It's just more schooling to put on the schedule!


----------



## RahRah SC (Aug 7, 2021)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> Lucky you! I just checked there and they're all sold out.
> 
> I'll look on Amazon and let y'all know if I find it. I've started classes at the local community college, so I'm making a schedule. What better time to get back to work with my little guy than now? It's just more schooling to put on the schedule!


Right? Good luck with both schooling.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 7, 2021)

OMG!! You guys!! I am sooooo excited!! This is going to be a blast!! We ALL have to post pics as we go!! Everyone loves seeing pics and we ALL love showing off our little tricksters. Can’t wait!! Can’t wait!! Keep us updated on when your book arrives.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 8, 2021)

I found the book on ebay, with free shipping! Better price than amazon. It will just take longer to arrive. I'm excited.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Shame on you!*


----------



## Capriole (Aug 11, 2021)

I just checked Thriftbooks and they have a copy for $8.89, and Amazon has some used copies for a little more. If anyone's interested...


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 17, 2021)

My book arrived this week. I have 2 days of trick training in.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 28, 2021)

We had visitors today!! I asked the girls: out of the 4 ponies which one was their favorite and why?

One little girl said, “the horse that gives kisses!”
The other little girl knew which horse gave kisses and said, “Stormy!”


Kiss me!







Hug me!… Or I’ll hug you!


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2021)

Stormy!!!! What a love! So cute.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 29, 2021)

When friends come by, I to share my minis too. Very nice.


----------

